# Next generation combat uniform



## MAJOR_Baker (1 Sep 2003)

I thought I would share some of the latest on the next generation combat uniform under development for the US military.  The uniform is suppose to be made of a material (not yet named) that will be able to withstand kinetic energy impacts (shrapnel & bullets) It is also suppose to be able to change color to mimic its background (I believe this to be entirely possible)and be impervious to NBC environments (not so sure).  The main goal however is to provide a soldier with a 40% improvement in strength due to an exo-skeleton.  It will allow soldiers to leap over objects and carry even larger loads (as if they need more!) All of the above is suppose to be possible with the use of nano-technology.  There is also testing going on to decide what type of power source should be used, fuel cell, flywheel, etc...
The main players behind this technology is Dow Corning, MIT, and other univerities.  Interesting stuff, entirely possible since most of the technology is convertable to civilian applications.


----------



## Devlin (1 Sep 2003)

I saw an article in Popular Science about the program you describe here. It was pretty interesting stuff, sounds fairly expensive though. Would be nice too see a prototype or mock up of this kind of clothing system. Anybody out there seen anything in the way of pictures or videos?


----------



## Duotone81 (1 Sep 2003)

I found an article a few weeks ago which basically goes into detail about what the major was describing.

 http://www.natick.army.mil/about/pao/2003/03-29.htm 



> Another major change in the uniform is the addition of protruding, interconnecting black pieces of plastic on the legs that represent a lower-body exoskeleton. It will connect through the boots up to the waist and enable the wearer the ability to carry up to 200 pounds.


I wonder if this new technology will have an affect on the current standard required for the soldier.


----------



## onecat (1 Sep 2003)

Sounds like the world of Japanime is becoming a reality.  I wonder when we‘ll have huge Mechs too.!!! 

This like combat uniform sounds way too costly to effective in the long run for equiping whole armies.  But I‘m sure industry will be happy as they grow ever richer off the Military and Police forces with their quest for the latest in tech. Pretty soon we‘ll sending in million dallor soliders to fight third world warlords armed AK-47 or if they have money AK-74 and RPG‘s.  A total waste of Tax payer money.


----------

